# AR/Billing Supervisor with CPC looking for position in South TN or N. Al



## rubymills (May 7, 2008)

I have 5 years Billing/Coding and AR collections experience. I am a CPC working on my AAS in HIT in order to sit for my RHIT. Please contact @  rubymills@ardmore.net


----------

